# Deactivated for refusing to sign UberEats Contract



## BlueNOX (Apr 3, 2016)

Woke up this morning and went to drive. Hit the infamous blue “Go” button and get told I have to sign updated. Okay, no biggie. Bring them up on screen and it’s the UberEats contract from 2016 and UberEats tip addendum from June of 2017. 

Wtf. Contact support. Rep takes an hour of my time and tells me if I want to drive for Uber (3 yrs, 4.91 rating, 2% cancel rate, 97% Acceptance Rate, 12,974 completed trips) that I have to also drive UberEats. 

Not happening, will not be forced into the UberEats contract with Protier and work for $3.00 an hour when I make $2100 a week average on XL.


----------



## MoonlightingPHD (Feb 11, 2019)

Did they eliminate the option to turn UberEats off? I don't understand what the issue is here?


----------



## BlueNOX (Apr 3, 2016)

Being forced to sign a contract for another service that I did not solicit. To tell me I can’t do my job unless I sign up for a 3rd party option.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Wgaf about a contract? Just don't accept any of the eats pings....


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

This story doesn't make sense.


----------



## MusicMan71 (Nov 1, 2015)

I had this happen to me today in Michigan. Wouldn't let me go online unless I signed these. I hope this is some kind of fluke and they're not making uber eats mandatory.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

MusicMan71 said:


> I had this happen to me today in Michigan. Wouldn't let me go online unless I signed these. I hope this is some kind of fluke and they're not making uber eats mandatory.


That sounds like the typical contracts we must sign every now and then. OP mentioned a contract and tipping addendum. I remember signing a similar document a while back but it didn't make UberEats mandatory. Obviously, unless you agree to the terms, you won't be able to drive. Simply agreeing to it wouldn't make UberEats mandatory though.


----------



## BlueNOX (Apr 3, 2016)

I thought it was a glitch. Signed out and back in. Still there. Deleted app and redownloaded. Still there. 800# told me to accept the terms of Uber eats or don't work for Uber. Went to Greenlight hub in Tempe and they told me I have to accept the terms/agree or don't drive for Uber.

As far as not accepting pings goes, not that simple. I'm a diamond driver. In order for me to continue to be able to see trip duration and direction I have to maintain 85% or higher acceptance rate. Cancel rate of 4% or lower. That cancel rate means I can only cancel 1 out of every 25 trips myself. Otherwise I have to force pax to cancel.

Here's some screenshots.


----------



## MoonlightingPHD (Feb 11, 2019)

You could always file for unemployment. Well, maybe just government cheese.


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

MoonlightingPHD said:


> You could always file for unemployment. Well, maybe just government cheese.


Back to, does the driver app still let you do one or the other, or both ?

Just accept it and never turn on ubereats

Or

Set up seperate Ubereats account (I did this through Uber with a different email) and never use it


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

BlueNOX said:


> I thought it was a glitch. Signed out and back in. Still there. Deleted app and redownloaded. Still there. 800# told me to accept the terms of Uber eats or don't work for Uber. Went to Greenlight hub in Tempe and they told me I have to accept the terms/agree or don't drive for Uber.
> 
> As far as not accepting pings goes, not that simple. I'm a diamond driver. In order for me to continue to be able to see trip duration and direction I have to maintain 85% or higher acceptance rate. Cancel rate of 4% or lower. That cancel rate means I can only cancel 1 out of every 25 trips myself. Otherwise I have to force pax to cancel.
> 
> ...


Just hit agree. It's mandatory that you agree to the terms and conditions in order to keep driving.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Pax Collector said:


> Just hit agree. It's mandatory that you agree to the terms and conditions in order to keep driving.


B.S.

Why should he have to sign up for Eats?

Support can't help you though. You'll have to go to a GLH to get it cleared up.


----------



## BlueNOX (Apr 3, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> B.S.
> 
> Why should he have to sign up for Eats?
> 
> Support can't help you though. You'll have to go to a GLH to get it cleared up.


GLH held same position. They did not care. Personally I think they did this due to lack of eats drivers in Phoenix. By forcing the sign up to eats they can show more eats drivers.

My personal opinion of eats is if people are to lazy to get their own food then they can starve. Just give me their address and I'll go eat on their front lawn.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> B.S.
> 
> Why should he have to sign up for Eats?
> 
> Support can't help you though. You'll have to go to a GLH to get it cleared up.


It's not signing up, it's simply agreeing to their terms of service. Period. It's similar to the driver partner agreement. Read the fine print. Nowhere does it say OP should do/must do UberEats.

I signed the same addendum a few months back with no issues.


----------



## BlueNOX (Apr 3, 2016)

Pax Collector said:


> It's not signing up, it's simply agreeing to their terms of service. Period. It's similar to the driver partner agreement. Read the fine print. Nowhere does it say OP should do/must do UberEats.
> 
> I signed the same addendum a few months back with no issues.


It only pertains to Uber eats and we should not be forced to sign contracts that have no bearing on what we do. Why should Uber have the right to force a driver to sign an eats contract?


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

I believe it's like a universal terms agreement. There is no eats agreement. There is no driver agreement. They're one and the same. When terms change, a new agreement must be signed. if you don't agree to the new terms, you're done.


----------



## BlueNOX (Apr 3, 2016)

Read the screen shot. It's an eats agreement, even says things like eats, eater and food in it.


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

You have the option to turn off Eats in the app. Just sign it and disable Eats. Simple.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

There is no separate agreement. It's an eats and driver agreement that's required if you want to do either job. By declining to abide by the stated terms, you declined to the driver agreement, so you were deactivated.

What part of *YOU MUST AGREE TO THE TERMS AND CONDITIONS SET FORTH BELOW* is unclear?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

You better go get them Big Macs


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

BlueNOX said:


> It only pertains to Uber eats and we should not be forced to sign contracts that have no bearing on what we do. Why should Uber have the right to force a driver to sign an eats contract?


Well, then stand by your decision and see how it works out for you.

Just because you agree to the general terms, it doesn't mean that you will be forced to do it. You'll still have the option to disable Eats in your app.


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

BlueNOX said:


> It only pertains to Uber eats and we should not be forced to sign contracts that have no bearing on what we do. Why should Uber have the right to force a driver to sign an eats contract?


What part of Independent Contractor don't you grasp?


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

I would just say "yeah, whatever" and "sign" it. I still do not generally accept Uber Eats requests, but to each their own.


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

You don’t have to do eats, just be careful when you fee the so soveirgn citizen in you coming out.


----------



## CZ75 (Aug 10, 2018)

Watch, the app's going to mysteriously turn on UE every now and then.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

BlueNOX said:


> Read the screen shot


I tried to read it, but, the way in which you have it posted does not permit this old coot's eyes to see it clearly.

In Phoenix, do X, XL and Eats pings just come to you once you log into the application or must you enable Eats, X, XL? Each market seems to be different. In some markets, the Black drivers can log in and receive only Black requests or they can opt in to Select (where available) or X requests, as well. In other markets, there is no opt-in/opt-out choice; the driver gets whatever comes at him be it X, Select (where available) or Black.

I have separate log-ins for Uber Taxi and UberX and I must maintain a separate e-Mail address for each account. This is because I can not use the cab for UberX nor can I use the UberX car for Taxi. I must have a third e-Mail address for my rider account. I once had to explain all of this to Rohit when I was having a technical difficulty with my rider account. As soon as he tried to overstep his bounds, I sent e-Mails with PLEASE ESCALATE in the subject line. Someone told Rohit to fix the problem with the rider account and not to be bothered with the other two.

If you have the option to enable/disable the Eats just agree and never enable Eats. If you get whatever hits your screen in Phoenix, you are stuck. You do Eats and keep your privileges, or decline Eats pings and lose them.

The high acceptance rate in exchange for seeing destinations is a non-starter, for me. I want to see the destinations PRECISELY for the purpose of accepting or declining pings. My acceptance rate is in the toilet as it is. It would drop even more if I could see destinations. For the way that I work and the market where I work, the trade-off would not pay off. Perhaps, in your market, it does, for you.


----------



## BlueNOX (Apr 3, 2016)

Weird resolution to this finally. Robot agreed to make my account ineligible for eats if I agree to the eats contract. 

So I have the options of x & xl in my choice screen and do not have eats listed. 

Seriously a lot of work for us to agree that I want tomorrow’s options the same as yesterday’s.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

All you had to do is just agree to the thing to start with and leave eats off, you made it hard on yourself.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

I think you are failing to see this from the Uber point of view. Uber will be making their IPO soon, and they are in a battle for market share in the important food delivery sector.

A couple of weeks ago, Cramer was talking about Grubhub and its competition and he does like Ubereats because of the large network of drivers they have. But Uber has to mobilize this network for the eats. If Uber loses market share especially right before the IPO, its real money coming out of their pockets.

https://qz.com/1549084/doordash-overtook-uber-eats-in-us-online-food-delivery-second-measure-finds/


----------



## BlueNOX (Apr 3, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> I think you are failing to see this from the Uber point of view. Uber will be making their IPO soon, and they are in a battle for market share in the important food delivery sector.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago, Cramer was talking about Grubhub and its competition and he does like Ubereats because of the large network of drivers they have. But Uber has to mobilize this network for the eats. If Uber loses market share especially right before the IPO, its real money coming out of their pockets.
> 
> https://qz.com/1549084/doordash-overtook-uber-eats-in-us-online-food-delivery-second-measure-finds/


And how is that my problem or concern. What I don't like is being forced to sign contracts that flagrantly manipulate number of drivers in the eats market if that is correct. Seriously, that just screams fraud.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Uber chased all the UE drivers away, and now they are chasing their UberXL drivers away. 
Great job Uber, you're digging your own grave.


----------



## Antvirus (Jan 6, 2019)

CZ75 said:


> Watch, the app's going to mysteriously turn on UE every now and then.


Right at the end of a $9.00 Consecutive Trip bonus.
True story...


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

I_Like_Spam said:


> I think you are failing to see this from the Uber point of view. Uber will be making their IPO soon, and they are in a battle for market share in the important food delivery sector.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago, Cramer was talking about Grubhub and its competition and he does like Ubereats because of the large network of drivers they have. But Uber has to mobilize this network for the eats. If Uber loses market share especially right before the IPO, its real money coming out of their pockets.
> 
> https://qz.com/1549084/doordash-overtook-uber-eats-in-us-online-food-delivery-second-measure-finds/


This has nothing to do with Ubers IPO. If Uber wanted to force drivers to deliver eats, they'd never allow drivers to turn it on and off at will. Further, if for some reason they did force you to do eats, that would jeopardize the status of drivers as independent contractors, since they would be compelling us to perform duties against our will, making us employees. That decision, alone, precludes them from ever forcing this, especially as they near IPO. Reclassifying drivers as employees would guarantee an IPO disaster, and cost Dara a hundred million dollars. He's a jackass for what he's done to drivers, but he's not stupid.

People are seeing conspiracy where none exists. They have a universal agreement that covers drivers and eats deliver people. You either sign it to work, or you decline and go elsewhere. It's not unlike when you first started... you either sign the agreement to drive, or you decline and find other employment. Yes, there is wording that pertains to eats deliveries, but IT ONLY APPLIES IF YOU TAKE EATS DELIVERIES. I've been "active" on eats for close to a year, but I've never accepted a run. Nobody cares if I deliver or not.



Antvirus said:


> Right at the end of a $9.00 Consecutive Trip bonus.
> True story...


LOL. The consecutive trip bonus is nothing more than a scam to get drivers to take pool and express runs.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

BlueNOX said:


> Weird resolution to this finally. Robot agreed to make my account ineligible for eats if I agree to the eats contract.
> 
> So I have the options of x & xl in my choice screen and do not have eats listed.
> 
> Seriously a lot of work for us to agree that I want tomorrow's options the same as yesterday's.


That's all you had to do right from the start. Agree to the terms, then disable Eats in your app. My Eats has been off since day one with no issues. You wasted all that time with the robot for nothing.


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

You got deactivated from UE? Hey, can I do that?


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

They cannot deactivate you for not accepting any type of run given to you. UberX or UberEats. Just agree and disable Eats or if it’s not an option in your app (due to your area) don’t accept the Eats requests. Then you may request to “opt out”. If they still won’t then keep denying requests. That’s it!


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

The people ordering UE loves the service and the convenience the people delivering it hates it. :smiles: Perfect working relationship.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

oicu812 said:


> Were you paid for the wait?





Immoralized said:


> The people ordering UE loves the service and the convenience the people delivering it hates it. :smiles: Perfect working relationship.


Not recently. UE charges twice or more than its competition.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

I actually had to fight for UE pings, trying to earn at least something during times of the day with hardly any pax. Seemed to work for two days, now I barely get them (still better than *never). *I think that Uber prioritizes the type of ping you receive based on what you seem best at - for me, trips.

But yeah, as others have said, just switch it off. But check occasionally because mine has definitely switched back on by itself before.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

I'm diamond too they just


BlueNOX said:


> I thought it was a glitch. Signed out and back in. Still there. Deleted app and redownloaded. Still there. 800# told me to accept the terms of Uber eats or don't work for Uber. Went to Greenlight hub in Tempe and they told me I have to accept the terms/agree or don't drive for Uber.
> 
> As far as not accepting pings goes, not that simple. I'm a diamond driver. In order for me to continue to be able to see trip duration and direction I have to maintain 85% or higher acceptance rate. Cancel rate of 4% or lower. That cancel rate means I can only cancel 1 out of every 25 trips myself. Otherwise I have to force pax to cancel.
> 
> ...


I'm diamond too. They just care about the points to keep it. The only thing I don't get is direction and duration. Wgaf anyway if you have to accept all the crap that they throw at you anyway to keep acceptance high enough to get it. There doesnt seem to be any reward here so I'm not going to do it..


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

Do it for the college classes.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

BlueNOX said:


> It only pertains to Uber eats and we should not be forced to sign contracts that have no bearing on what we do. Why should Uber have the right to force a driver to sign an eats contract?


Turn this around.

A company called Uber has added features to an app allowing a driver to easily toggle over and become a delivery person. As a precaution, and to facilitate use of the delivery feature, the company asks everyone using the app to agree to the conditions for all the features, whether you use them or not.

You are not beholden to work. But you ARE expected to know the and adhere to the guidelines.

Uber saves having to operate two independent apps and all the new problems that creates.

These documents are designed to address the Uber eco system. Very similar a lot of software agreements you approve all the time without blinking.


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

The contract would only be enforceable if you drive for eats....

Keep up your rebel stance, that $2100 a week will surely help someone else out


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

Sometimes reading these threads is like watching a brick wall irrationally argue with well-meaning folk who are just trying to help that irrational brick wall.


----------



## hayjude50 (Feb 9, 2019)

BlueNOX said:


> Woke up this morning and went to drive. Hit the infamous blue "Go" button and get told I have to sign updated. Okay, no biggie. Bring them up on screen and it's the UberEats contract from 2016 and UberEats tip addendum from June of 2017.
> 
> Wtf. Contact support. Rep takes an hour of my time and tells me if I want to drive for Uber (3 yrs, 4.91 rating, 2% cancel rate, 97% Acceptance Rate, 12,974 completed trips) that I have to also drive UberEats.
> 
> Not happening, will not be forced into the UberEats contract with Protier and work for $3.00 an hour when I make $2100 a week average on XL.


I signed that and I keep Uber eats off unless I want to use them


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Just sign the agreement and if Eats start pinging you, go and collect and then enjoy eating delicious food that the customer loves. I see no issue.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Just sign the agreement and if Eats start pinging you, go and collect and then enjoy eating delicious food that the customer loves. I see no issue.


That got to be the best way to get deactivated off Uber eats and you get at least a couple of hundred free meals doing it that way.
Thousands of drivers been skimming meals off Uber eats since it started but if you skim off every meal then they just kick you off the platform but takes them a very long time to do it.

Uber been feeding their drivers for free since 2015. ?


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

BlueNOX said:


> It only pertains to Uber eats and we should not be forced to sign contracts that have no bearing on what we do. Why should Uber have the right to force a driver to sign an eats contract?


You are 100% correct. Enjoy finding another gig. Being RIGHT sometimes isn't that easy...


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

And quit making that $2100 weekly you're making from Uber XL.


----------



## Night owl 2 (Nov 22, 2018)

BlueNOX said:


> Woke up this morning and went to drive. Hit the infamous blue "Go" button and get told I have to sign updated. Okay, no biggie. Bring them up on screen and it's the UberEats contract from 2016 and UberEats tip addendum from June of 2017.
> 
> Wtf. Contact support. Rep takes an hour of my time and tells me if I want to drive for Uber (3 yrs, 4.91 rating, 2% cancel rate, 97% Acceptance Rate, 12,974 completed trips) that I have to also drive UberEats.
> 
> Not happening, will not be forced into the UberEats contract with Protier and work for $3.00 an hour when I make $2100 a week average on XL.


I opted out of ubereat- called the help line and requested them to remove Uber eat from my account which they did without Hussle. So I believe you can do the same


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

BlueNOX said:


> Woke up this morning and went to drive. Hit the infamous blue "Go" button and get told I have to sign updated. Okay, no biggie. Bring them up on screen and it's the UberEats contract from 2016 and UberEats tip addendum from June of 2017.
> 
> Wtf. Contact support. Rep takes an hour of my time and tells me if I want to drive for Uber (3 yrs, 4.91 rating, 2% cancel rate, 97% Acceptance Rate, 12,974 completed trips) that I have to also drive UberEats.
> 
> Not happening, will not be forced into the UberEats contract with Protier and work for $3.00 an hour when I make $2100 a week average on XL.


Why not sign the contracts and go from there? Pretty sure you can, simply, leave the eats profile off. Which would have no effect, whatsoever, on your acceptance rate.

However, totally with you as far as if the eats app has to stay on. And then having to let the eats requests time out. In that scenario would permanently, delete the Uber driver app.


----------



## MothMan (May 15, 2016)

They made me sign the Uber Eats stuff last year. While I was able to turn it off, I was not happy about it because screen space was taken up by the Uber app telling me I was not taking all options. Now with the new app, that line is always there whether I turn on Uber Eats or not. 

Have yet to do an Uber Eats run and don't plan on starting.


----------



## calimade (Apr 13, 2017)

Sometimes, the right people are deactivated. Basic reading and comprehension would have save him a phonecall the time wasted making this post.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

BlueNOX said:


> As far as not accepting pings goes, not that simple. I'm a diamond driver. In order for me to continue to be able to see trip duration and direction I have to maintain 85% or higher acceptance rate. Cancel rate of 4% or lower. That cancel rate means I can only cancel 1 out of every 25 trips myself. Otherwise I have to force pax to cancel.


And now you see why it is a mistake to rely on these JERKS. So don't do it. Free yourself of them because they are clearly ABUSIVE. Do whatever it takes to escape from these ******. My plan is to work like crazy for the next few months (in season here) and stockpile money so I can quit for good!



Night owl 2 said:


> I opted out of ubereat- called the help line and requested them to remove Uber eat from my account which they did without Hussle. So I believe you can do the same


I did the same thing many months ago when the app went months auto opting drivers in for EATS pings again after turning EATS off in preferences (I wouldn't be surprised if it still does this -- it was clearly intentional design). After it happened for about the 50th time I got pissed off and called them and demanded they remove it. They did and now finally I never see an Eats ping nor do I get any nagging messages about it.

Hopefully there hasn't been a policy change since then to not allow this. If they do OH WELL. I'm on my way out anyway. Besides today Uber gave me two trips (in ten hours) while Lyft gave me 17. Yes you read that right.


----------



## SurgeTastic (Mar 13, 2016)

I’m wondering why the OP was sent this new contract/addendum, while others have not.

I have a friend who drives full-time here in DC and he was sent this agreement today also. I have logged on and off about half a dozen times to see if I have to sign, and thus far I don’t. 

I’m wondering if this only affects Diamond drivers or something like that? 

Usually when there is a change in the terms of service that requires us to sign a new agreement, don’t all of us get hit almost all at the same time?


----------



## UberSnoober (Dec 20, 2018)

I'm a UEats driver only and I've run into a Uber only driver who was picking up a order at a Steak & Shake and didn't realize it until she got to the place. Something is up with Uber lately since they have removed all of our boosts & promotions now. It seems they are flooding the UE market with you guys who only do Uber.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

UberSnoober said:


> I'm a UEats driver only and I've run into a Uber only driver who was picking up a order at a Steak & Shake and didn't realize it until she got to the place. Something is up with Uber lately since they have removed all of our boosts & promotions now. It seems they are flooding the UE market with you guys who only do Uber.


This sounds EXACTLY like Uber:


Try to force the people who do not want to do Eats to do it.
Try to lower pay for the people who do want to do Eats and give them less pings.
Textbook Uber. Being jerks to drivers "just because".


----------



## Maxalto (Aug 1, 2015)

Is opting out of arbitration on this contract advisable?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

SurgeTastic said:


> I'm wondering why the OP was sent this new contract/addendum, while others have not.


Some guys in our market have gotten it; some not. I expect that Uber will implement this nationwide. I am driving Uber Taxi to-morrow, Friday. I will see if it comes up on that level and let people know. There is a topic on this on the Washington Boards, as it has just started to hit the Capital of Your Nation. Conceivably, I could do Eats in the cab, but I am not going to be kept waiting at a restaurant then dice the two truck at a suburban apartment building while I schlepp it up several flights of stairs for no tip. I do not mind climbing the stair, but, I do resent rendering first class service for eighth class compensation. In the City, there is no way that I am accepting an Eats ping.

You must find parking. Usually, that is several blocks from the restaurant. The way the money grubbers in the City Council are these days, the meters are on every side street and you must pay them until Ten P.M. on a weekday. So, I get to park several blocks from the restaurant and pay for the privilege. I do not mind the leg to the restaurant, but, it takes time (READ: money). I get to the restaurant and get kept waiting. That takes more time (READ: money). If the meter expires, I get a fifty dollar summons. This restaurant gets to rate me, so, if I complain about being kept waiting, I get downrated and one step closer to de-activation. I then receive the order, schlepp it the several blocks to my car. This takes time (READ: money). The food gets cold, which causes the recipient to downrate me (I get two entities that get to rate me, while I get to rate only one). I drive the order to the destination address. I must park several blocks from the building. I must pay another meter for the privilege. I must schlepp the order to the building, up the stairs or elelator and render it unto the customer. The food is now REALLY cold, so I am going to get downrated and one step closer to de-activation, GUARANTEED. Of course, no tip is given.

No, not doing Eats in the City, either............................................

"Not gonna' do it, wouldn't be prudent at this juncture" (George H.W. Bush)


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

BlueNOX said:


> Weird resolution to this finally. Robot agreed to make my account ineligible for eats if I agree to the eats contract.
> 
> So I have the options of x & xl in my choice screen and do not have eats listed.
> 
> Seriously a lot of work for us to agree that I want tomorrow's options the same as yesterday's.


The addendum, including, Eats, just popped up on my screen. Signed immediately. No big deal.

Also, just checked driver profile, and it shows Uber X, Pool only. No changes.

Total time spent: < 30 seconds.


----------



## _justjosh (Mar 7, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> The addendum, including, Eats, just popped up on my screen. Signed immediately. No big deal.
> 
> Also, just checked driver profile, and it shows Uber X, Pool only. No changes.
> 
> Total time spent: < 30 seconds.


I had that happen to me yesterday. Did the same thing.

I get what OP is saying that if we didnt voluntarily sign up for eats they shouldn't force us to drive. Now if all of a sudden the company decides that all drivers have to drive all available trip types their car qualifies for, then we have a serious problem.

As long as the uberx is only trips I receive (pool thank God not in my base market) then were ok.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

_justjosh said:


> Now if all of a sudden the company decides that all drivers have to drive all available trip types their car qualifies for, then we have a serious problem.


If they ever do that, then I can't wait to see what happens when I get my first UberX ping in my two-door Hyundai Accent with the interior passenger door panel removed. In order to open the door from the inside, you have to pull on the rod that connects the door handle to the latching mechanism. I want to see how my first passenger reacts to that. Oh, and if there is more than one person than somebody has to hold my delivery bags on their lap.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I logged in to Uber Taxi to-day and nothing about this popped onto my screen. Odds are that I will log in to UberX to-morrow. I will see what, if anything, pops up there.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Are rates in Phoenix that good that no one is questioning a driver that basically keeps near 100% acceptance rate and near 0% cancellation rate is making $2100 a week on XL?


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

This isn't forcing anyone into doing Eats. It doesn't actually add Uber Eats to your account. You still have to sign up for Eats if you actually want to do that part of the job.










Notice that there is no option to turn Eats off because I never signed up for it in the first place. The contract has to be signed in various areas likely due to laws in local jurisdiction. It's was yesterday, the first of the month, when I had to sign it.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Are rates in Phoenix that good that no one is questioning a driver that basically keeps near 100% acceptance rate and near 0% cancellation rate is making $2100 a week on XL?


Signed contracts, including Eats, couple days ago. Driver preferences same, no Eats requests.


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> This story doesn't make sense.


it doesn't. 
it's another troll post.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BlueNOX said:


> Woke up this morning and went to drive. Hit the infamous blue "Go" button and get told I have to sign updated. Okay, no biggie. Bring them up on screen and it's the UberEats contract from 2016 and UberEats tip addendum from June of 2017.
> 
> Wtf. Contact support. Rep takes an hour of my time and tells me if I want to drive for Uber (3 yrs, 4.91 rating, 2% cancel rate, 97% Acceptance Rate, 12,974 completed trips) that I have to also drive UberEats.
> 
> Not happening, will not be forced into the UberEats contract with Protier and work for $3.00 an hour when I make $2100 a week average on XL.


We NEED A UNION !

Contracts should be honored for more than a DAY !

INDEPENDENT CONTRACTORS MUST HAVE INPUT ON CONTRACTS !

Uber Method of Business is slipshod and haphazard at best.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> We NEED A UNION !
> 
> Contracts should be honored for more than a DAY !
> 
> ...


Totally don't understand where you're coming from? A union over this? This took me less than 30 seconds to complete. No big deal.

Relate to Uber 100% regarding this matter. In fact, one more reason why I would not welcome a union for ridesharing.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

It's not an UberEats addendum, it's an Uber addendum. Sign it and move on.

I also had to sign one and I have never done UberEats.

You're still not going to be doing UberEats.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I did not get this thing at the Uber Taxi level, but, when I logged on to UberX Saturday, it, along with an insurance update did appear. My Uber Eats document dealt with tips and how if I owed money to Uber, such as for leased or financed cars, it could hit the tips. It did not mention a requirement to accept Uber Eats pings. It was a meaningless document, for my purposes, as I do not do Uber Eats, so, I can not get any tips from it. I do not owe Uber any money. I never leased a car from Uber. I did not take the Uber financing, as they told me that the only car available was a Camry, which I did not want. I got my own credit and got the Fusion that I did want. Thus, I will not owe Uber any money for a financed car. The whole thing did not apply, thus, there was no harm in signing it. The insurance update contained information of which I was already aware. I signed to acknowledge that I was aware.

...............no biggie, really.......................Ya-a-a-a-a-a-a-a-a-a-wwwwwwwwwwwwwwnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn.........................


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

Not a big deal. Just agree and move on. Signing does not mean you need to accept Uber Eats, it just governs the conditions if you do.


----------

